# Should we go to Marco Island, or St Augustine for mid-November?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 6, 2012)

Rather than carry on a different topic I posted-----I shall start a new one.

Now, DW and I think we have narrowed down our November vacation to either:

Marco island (area)         OR
St. Augustine 


At this point, quality timeshare opportunities are very unlikely.

We want a kitchen, so may have to do a 1BR condo rental----does that sound like the best/sensible option?  It looks like that will be $600-$800 for a week.

We know it will be about 5 degrees warmer in Marco, will that also be more 'scenic'?  
(are the beaches better?)

We believe St Augustine will be more 'historic'

We GOLF, almost every day----if golfers could weigh in, that'd be great.

DW does shopping, I told her I saw something about 'Outlets' near St Augustine---that was a plus.

So, TUGgers, I need some help here----given the two locales, and my/our interests----

Should I choose Marco island or St Augustine?

You may also weigh in on which YOU would choose, and why (i.e. disregard my preferences.)

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 7, 2012)

first, it is going to be a lot warmer than 5 degrees difference in Marco.   I have never been to Marco, so can't comment.  St Augustine is loaded with history, lots of interesting things to see, and of course lots of golf courses.

We live in Estero, we had a trip to Siesta Key in early December.  There was actually a 7 degree temperature difference and that was one hour north.  I don't think it would be cold in St augustine in november unless you plan to swim in the ocean.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 7, 2012)

I love Marco island and there are some amazing courses there and in Naples.   Lely is really good.  Google golf in Naples and you'll come up with some great golf as well as google naples


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 7, 2012)

Ocean Temperature November

St Augustine 67

Marco Island 73

and for kicks

SoCal 63


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 7, 2012)

plus trips to the everglades and even key west


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 9, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> I love Marco island and there are some amazing courses there and in Naples.   Lely is really good.  Google golf in Naples and you'll come up with some great golf as well as google naples



I started looking up courses today----I found some GOOD CHOICES---some are on the golf tee time discount websites that I use quite frequently!!

Have you played: (or know people who have commented about)

The Rookery at Marco?

TPC Treviso Bay?

Old Corkscrew (Estero) ?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 9, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> plus trips to the everglades and even key west



How far is key West---and things to do?

Pat


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 10, 2012)

Old Corkscrew in Estero, greens are extremely difficult and sight lines to greens are poor, greens are beautiful but very hard to read, beautifully kept course, very challenging. also expensive, but maybe not so in November. This course is near where we live. 

I was thinking taking the boat to Key West for a day or overnight. It is a very interesting place to visit. We are going there again in December for a week's stay at the Galleon.

WE have played the Bonita Bay courses, but nothing further south. most of the courses are beautiful.

In november, you are probably going to have great wether. If you ever tear yourself away from golf, take a ride on 41 toward Miami and stop at the places along the highway where you can see any alligators, go to Everglades national Park, the nearest one has boat rides, the second one is Shark Valley with a great tram tour, and the third is near Homestead.  Nice Cuban restaurant in Chokaloose past the NP.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 14, 2012)

OK; we're booked for a condo rental in Marco.

We fly in/out of St. Pete, so we have a travel day on each end.

If TUggers have suggestions for along the way, or Naples, or Marco----please weigh in.


I have been happy with my golf searches (looks like some NICE courses!!)

Thanks


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Oct 24, 2012)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I started looking up courses today----I found some GOOD CHOICES---some are on the golf tee time discount websites that I use quite frequently!!
> 
> Have you played: (or know people who have commented about)
> 
> ...



The Rookery at Marco is now part of Marriott.  If you have MR points or DC points you could do the golf using points.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 24, 2012)

We are doing reciprocals til Nov 1.   My husband played Heritage Bay in Naples today, i am playing Raptor Bay at Hyatt Plantation tomorrow.  we will probably do one more this weekend.  It's too bad you are not here now, as they let us bring guests.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Oct 25, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> We are doing reciprocals til Nov 1.   My husband played Heritage Bay in Naples today, i am playing Raptor Bay at Hyatt Plantation tomorrow.  we will probably do one more this weekend.  It's too bad you are not here now, as they let us bring guests.



Oh well, I am two weeks away.

Can you report back with reviews and thoughts of the golf in the area.

Any other tidbits are welcomed, too.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 26, 2012)

I enjoyed the course at Raptor Bay and my husband enjoyed Heritage Bay.  Not really difficult courses.  The ones at Bonit Bay are harder.  My husband is scheduled for surgery and will be missing golf for the next several weeks.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 26, 2012)

I have played The Rookery and enjoyed it - also played Corkscrew and above posters comments were right on.  It was fun though - just don't look at your score   Make sure you go to Little Bar in Goodland (Goodland is a fishing village "attached" to Marco - maybe 10 minute drive) and is a fun place with really good fish and seafood.  Arturo's on Bald Eagle Drive has great Italian.  DH would spend his birthday there.  We used to go every year for a bridge tournament until they moved it to Naples Grande (now Waldorf Astoria).


----------

